#  Krankheiten >   Abszeß in der Leistenregion! Tips und Ratschläge gesucht! >

## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Mich plagt seit einigen Jahren immer wieder ein Abszeß in der linken Leistenregion, sehr unangenehm und sehr hartnäckig.  
Gestern war ich dann damit wieder bei meiner lieben Hautärztin, die mir Fucicort-Creme und Clindamycin 150 aufgeschrieben hat. Aufmachen geht wohl nicht, weil der Abszeß noch keinen gelben Punkt hat. Ich bin da eigentlich ganz froh drüber. Sie sagte mir, man würde die heutzutage eh nicht mehr sofort aufmachen und dran rumschnippeln, außer halt, das Teil ist schon quittegelb. Ich soll nun das Antibiotika nehmen und die Creme drauftun, am besten mit Fixomull-Pflaster und Kompressen. Das geht aber leider nicht, da ich eine ausgeprägte Pflasterallergie habe und die Haut in dem Bereich durch den Abszeß rundum knallrot und gespannt ist, tut also auch ohne Pflaster schon gut weh. 
Da ich da ja öfter mit zu tun habe, lasse ich nun das Fixomull weg, ebenso die Kompressen, weil die ohne Fixierung eh nicht dableiben, wo sie sollen.  
Meine Hautärztin hat mich schon öfter mit meiner Beule gesehen, die ist auch voll nett, aber es muß doch irgendwas geben, daß dieses Ding irgendwann mal ganz weggeht!?? 
Also Ihr Lieben, über Tips und Ratschläge - auch jetzt in der akuten Situation, aber auch zur (eventuellen?) Vorbeugung - bin ich sehr dankbar! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn dieser Abszess schon einige Jahre besteht, dann denke ich solltest du dich durchaus mal bei einem Chirurgen vorstellen.
Die werden den kurz eröffnen, eine Lasche legen und dann ist die Sache nach 2 Wochen gegessen. 
Vielleicht solltest du dir mal eine zweite Meinung einholen 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Was um Himmels willen meinst Du denn mit "Lasche legen" 
War da anfangs mal mit beim Chirurgen, der hat aber auch nix gemacht, nur Rezept in die Hand gedrückt und gut. 
Aber wieso kommt der immer wieder? Der Abszeß was schon etliche Male offen (von selbst aufgegangen!) und es kam reichlich Eiter. Abstriche ergaben immer Staphylococcus aureus. 
Ich dachte beim ersten Mal noch, ok, Abszeß ist auf und kann abfließen, Antibiotikum vom Chirurgen genommen und zusätzlich Betaisadonna drauf und gut ist. Da habe ich mich leider getäuscht! 
Mir kann halt nur leider kein Arzt (ich war ja schon bei bestimmt 3) sagen, wieso der immer wieder kommt. Außer den üblichen Sachen wie rasieren, enge Hosen etc. Trifft aber alles nicht zu. Aufmachen tut ihn aber auch keiner!   
Naja, trotzdem erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Loli

Hallo Andrea, 
oh wie ich das kenne!!!
Ich plage mich alle halbe Jahre mit den Dingern im Genitalbereich, dazu kommt ein erschwerend starker Juckreiz, der mich auch richtig überwiegend nachts nicht zur Ruhe kommen läßt.
Habe viele Ärzte gehabt, Spezialisten...Salben, Tabletten haben ALLE nichts geholfen. Bei mir wuchs es innerhalb von wenigen Stunden ganz dolle, ohne gelben Punkt und es wurde sofort geschnitten, was immer wieder die Hölle ist. Laut Aussage der Fachärzte muß es auch geschnitten werden, denn es kann nach innen aufplatzen und das ist nicht gesund! 
Weil auch ich mir keinen Rat mehr weiß nach 28(!!!) Jahren, hoffe ich hier etwas zu finden, das mich von diesen Höllenqualen erlöst. 
Das einzige was mir kurzzeitig half ist Loratadin...Histamine...aber das hält auch nicht lange an...und nun hoffe ich, endlich zu erfahren was das sein kann, denn ich hab alle Untersuchungen durch und gelte als kerngesund...das aber kann es nicht sein, wenn man einen Eiterherd in sich trägt. Vor allem denke ich hemmt einen das auch sehr im sexuellen Bereich...ich hab dadurch die ganze Lust auf Nähe verloren. 
In der Hoffnung das uns jemand was dazu sagen kann, wünsch ich erstmal noch nen schönen Abend...lg Loli  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Loli! 
Noch eine Leidgenossin! Oh, wie ich diese Beulen hasse, mich plagen gerade 2!! Ich schreibe Dir morgen ausführlicher dazu, bin jetzt einfach zu müde. Freue mich auf einen regen Austausch mit Dir, vielleicht kennst Du ja noch Tricks und Kniffe, die ich noch nicht probiert habe??  
Bis morgen, liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht! 
Andrea*

----------


## na_du2001

hi andrea,
wir haben öfters in der chirurgie patienten mit wiederkehrenden abszessen, besonders in der leisten gegend und innenschenkel.
häufig wird bei ihnen ein erhöhter blutzuckerspiegel festgesstellt und damit ein diabetes mellitus.
lass doch einfach mal den blutzucker über einige tage messen, oder einen HbA1 spiegel beim Hausarzt abnehmen.
könnte ein grund sein. 
aber ich würde dies chirurgisch revidieren lassen, somit ist die infekt quelle beseitigt (wenn abszesse immer an nein und der gleichen stelle wiederkehren) 
liebe grüße,
jule  :Afro:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Jule! 
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! BZ war vor 4 Wochen bei 57 mg/nüchtern, ist bei einer allgemeinen Blutabnahme mit untersucht worden. Der HBA 1 lage im absoluten Normbereich. 
Ok, wenn der nächste da ist, werde ich den Gang zum Chirurgen machen und dann mal schauen, was der so macht. Nun sind die zwei Teile ja am Abklingen und lassen mich hoffentlich erstmal in Ruhe! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Loli

Hi Andrea, 
ja, ich freu mich auch "leidensgenossen" kennenzulernen, da man ja auch eigentlich so offen nicht darüber reden möchte, aber manchmal weiß man einfach nicht weiter. 
Bei mir isses halt so, das die Dinger aufgeschnitten wurden, aber halbes Jahr später kommen se wieder. Schlimm genug die kleinen Narben die da bleiben, noch schlimmer ist, wenn die selbe stelle nochmal aufgeschnitten wird. 
Ich hab auch alles untersuchen lassen, aber die haben NICHTS feststellen können, Diagnose: kerngesund! Keine Allergien...nichts! 
Doch ich bin 100% überzeugt, das ein Eiterherd nicht aus heiterem Himmel kommt. 
Ich hab mir wieder eine 10er Packung Loratadin geholt(Histamine) und ich weiß das ich denn für einige Tage, nach der Einnahme, etwas ruhe habe.
Schlimm ist nur das man denn immerwieder auf den nächsten ausbruch lauert, das geht ganz schön an die Psyche.  
Manchmal bekomme ich auch auf dem Schulterblatt eine rote Stelle mit tausenden von juckenden Pickelchen, aber die geht dann, nachdem alles ausgetrocknet ist, immer von alleine weg.
Das soll nun jemand verstehen, manchmal denk ich es hängt immer mit der Regel zusammen, denn davor und danach ist das alles am schlimmsten. Aber auch der Gynäkologe sagt, es ist alles gesund. 
Bin ich nu in den Wechseljahren? Ich würde gern eine Total-OP machen um das dies endlich weg ist, aber kein Gyn will das machen in meinem Alter, obwohl ich die Kinderplanung schon mit einer Sterilisation endgültig abgeschlossen habe, da ich ein Kind habe und keine mehr will. Kennst Du Dich mit sowas aus und gibt es Möglichkeiten, ich will den Mist einfach nicht mehr haben... 
Nun werd ich mal meinen mütterlichen Pflichten nachgehen:-) und hoffe bald von Dir zu hören...ein schönes WE Dir und den Anderen hier, lg Loli  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Loli! 
Ich habe mich ausführlich mit dem Thema befasst, habe mit mehreren Ärzten auch die Diagnose einer Akne inversa diskutiert, aber dafür ist es dann doch nicht ausgeprägt genug. Wenn Du bei Google Akne inversa eingibst, erhälst Du einiges an Infos. Vielleicht ist das was für Dich. Bei mir wurde diese Diagnose zu 100% ausgeschlossen. 
Ich habe meistens 6 Monate Ruhe und dann fängt es wieder an, manchmal dauert es auch länger, manchmal kürzer. Ich habe in den letzten 3 Wochen einiges an Cortison beim Orthopäden bekommen und viele Schmerzmedikamente bekommen wegen einer HWS-Sache, da war es klar, daß sich meine Beule wieder meldet!  
Was machst Du denn gegen die Beule? 
Liebe Grüße, melde mich später nochmal, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Wollte mal kurz berichten..... 
Nachdem ich bis Samstag mein Antibiotikum genommen habe, hatte ich erstmal Ruhe. Ganze 2 Tage!!!
Gestern abend hatte ich wieder die typischen Anzeichen wie Schmerzen beim Sitzen, Pochen und irgendwie komisch (kann man nicht so wirklich beschreiben das Gefühl!). Da ich ja geschrieben hatte, bei der nächsten "Beule" gehe ich zum Chirurgen, habe ich dann eine nette Nacht gehabt und habe heute morgen meinen Gyn. angerufen, der auch ambulante OP's macht.  
Ja, der eine der beiden Abszesse war zwar etwas abgeklungen, aber heute Nacht dann wieder gut gewachsen, wobei mein lieber Gyn meinte, der sei ja noch klein. Aber er mache ihn mir auf, auch wegen der Druckentlastung. Ich hatte da ja echt Panik vor, so Spritzen da in der Gegend sind ja nun auch nicht so prickelnd, aber von 4 Pieksern habe ich nur 2 gemerkt, kurz gewartet und dann hat er ihn halt aufgemacht. Alles halb so wild. Das nächste Mal gehe ich sofort zu ihm und lasse aufmachen, denn dieses ständige (2 bis 3 mal/Jahr) Antibiotika einnehmen ist auch nicht so mein Fall und viel bringt es nicht.  
Ich bin relativ froh, daß das Ding nun ablaufen kann, brauche nichts schmieren und auch nichts nehmen , bei Persistenz Wiedervorstellung. Vor allem habe ich keine Schmerzen mehr und werde nun ganz gelassen den Tag genießen, wir haben tollen Sonnenschein! 
Bis später mal, viele liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Arzthelferin197

Hallo Ihr LIEBEN, 
ich arbeite in einer hausärztlichen Praxis die auch viel auf Naturheilverfahren behandelt. Bei Patienten mit oft wiederkehrenden Abszeßen haben wir schon oft erfolgreich Eigenblutbehandlungen durchgeführt (allerdings eine Selbstzahlerleistung , 10 Sitzungen 120 ).  
Liebe Grüße    :Zwinker:

----------


## rabbit

Hallo,
habe an einen Abszess gehabt , der am Hintern recht unangenehm war, die die Leute, die auch schon mal einen oder mehrere hatten können mir bestimmt zustimmen . Eine OP kam für mich aber nicht in frage, da viele schon über Narben schmerzen und schlecht abheilende Wunden geklagt haben. Jedenfalls war das Ding schon so groß wie eine Kirsche . 
Nachdem ich den Empfehlungen gefolgt bin , war der Abszess innerhalb von 10 Tagen fast weg und ist nie wieder gekommen. Es geht darum eine Fastenkur zur Entgiftung zu machen, die Ernährung umzustellen, auf bestimmte Sachen zu verzichten.  
 info-ratgeber.eu/12-777.htm 
An alle Abszess geplagten eine gute Besserung

----------


## Bianca34

Ich hatte auch mal so eine unangenehme Beule in der Leiste, nahe dem Intimbereich. Die kam bei mir aber weil da nach dem Rasieren ein Haar nach innen gewachsen ist.
Hab mir bei dem Pickelchen keine Gedanken gemacht, nach wenigen Tagen konnte ich nicht mehr laufen und das "Dreieck" war keins mehr. Alles war verformt durch die Schwellung. 
Bei mir wurde mit einem scharfen Löffel operiert und mußte von innen nach außen heilen. Danach hatte ich Gott sei Dank Ruhe. 
Allerdings rasiere ich mich seitdem auch nicht mehr. Schneide nur noch mit ner kleinen Schere nach  :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## Maggie

> Hallo,  
> info-ratgeber.eu/12-777.htm 
> An alle Abszess geplagten eine gute Besserung

 Als würde man nen Abzess mit einer Fastenkur wieder los *gg* 
Hatte schon mehrere solche Dinger und zwar an den Beinen, war eine Nebenerscheinung meines Crohns. Zuerst wurde mit Zugsalbe behandelt und als das nichts half, wurden die Dinger aufgeschnitten und so ne Art Drainage gelegt. Tat jedes Mal tierisch weh, das keine Betäubungsspritze geholfen hat. 
LG Maggie

----------


## Christiane

> info-ratgeber.eu/12-777.htm 
> An alle Abszess geplagten eine gute Besserung

 Ich habe selten soviel konzentrierten  Blödsinn gelesen.

----------


## Teetante

Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel! 
Eine Apothekerin meinte mal zu mir, daß seien alles innere Konflikte, wenn man mit Abszessen zu tun habe!! Genauso ein gequirlter Schwachsinn wie der in dem Link weiter oben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn ihr jetzt noch zum Aderlass geht dann wären wir wieder im Mittelalter.. innere Konflikte...  
*kopfschüttel*

----------


## dreamchaser

Es stimmt allerdings, dass psychischer Stress Hauterscheinungen hervorrufen kann. Oft z.B. Hautquaddeln, aber auch andere Läsionen. Es ist bewiesen, dass in Stressituationen das Immunsystem unterdrückt wird, also können sich solche Dinge bilden. Also ist die Aussage mit dem inneren Ungleichgewicht nicht vollkommen falsch - sie trifft eben nicht bei jedem zu, aber es kann durchaus sein.
Die Fastenkur ist allerdings nicht wirklich hilfreich!!

----------


## Teetante

@ Dreamchaser: Die Betonung liegt aber auf "kann" und nicht auf muß, sowie diese Apothekerin mir das sagte! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## dreamchaser

Hab ich doch geschrieben...in der Medizin gibt es nie alles oder nichts, da ist so gut wie alles ein KANN.
Lg dreamchaser  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Stine

Also, ich habe ja auch schön öfter einen Abzeß gehabt und ich muss sagen, dass dieser immer in extremen Streßsituationen so unendliche Masse angenommen hat. Kann natürlich Zufall sein, aber ich glaube schon, dass das auch mit dem körperlichen Wohlbefinden zu tun hat...

----------


## kati1980

hallo, 
also ich habe gestern das zweite mal einen abzess an der leiste operiert bekommen. die erste op ist schon ca. zwei jahre her und er kam trotzdem genau da wieder. 
ih muss sagen, ich bin ein bisschen genervt von diesen dingern. ich hab leider dauernt welche an den nettesten stellen  :Sad: 
hat vielleicht jemand einen tipp wie man das in den griff bekommt?? meinen ärzten fällt mämlich nix mehr ein.  
lg katja

----------


## urologiker

Nun ja, man sollte sich die Haut mal genauer angucken und die genaue Ursache eruieren. Dann kann man gezielte Gegenmaßnahmen treffen. 
Was ist denn die wahrscheinlichste Ursache deiner besonderen Disposition? 
Greetz, logiker

----------


## mon@

Hallo ihr lieben! :x_hello_3_cut:   ich hab mir hier ma alles durchgelesen von wegen abzess und behandlungs methoden bla bla..  wie die dinger entstehen wo die her kommen und wieso die kommen hm ja das ist immer wieder ne gute frage und egal zu welchem doc man geht immer bekommt man i.was anderes gesagt!der eine sagt es kommt durch rasieren, der andere sagt zu viel stress, der andere wiederum sagt diabetis,der andere sagt durch zu aenge kleidunsstuecke!  Ich habe die dinger seid vielen Jahren jeden 2-3 monat erscheinen diese abzesse und naja ich bin fast 22 jahre und lebe damit schon seid 6 jahren! :angry_hair: hab sie auch schon oft aufgeschnitten bekommen und mir auch viele selber aufgemacht! 
Was mir eigentlich immer sehr gut hilft ist, so wenig wie moeglich zu laufen bzw zu gehen, weite kleidung anziehen gut zu desentfiezieren und sauber halten ne abzess salbe (gibt es in jeder apotheke) drauf und ne paracetamol!i.wann nach 1-2 tagen bildet sich eine kleine gelbliche stelle..das ist dann immer fuer mich das zeichen jep aufmachen und wieder bewegen koennen!ich mache das seid vielen jahren so weil ich einfache keine lust mehr hatte zum arzt zu gehen! :s_thumbup:  
Ich war bei vielen aerzten,auch einmal im krankenhaus weil ich vor schmerzen durch dieses ding kaum noch laufen konnte.!und immer wieder das gleich aufmachen drengae reinlegen lassen und warten!Es ist immer das gleiche und wird es auch immer sein! 
was macht ihr den so gegen diese beilen dinger abzesse? 
lieben gruss mona :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## AnSelTo

Hallo, ich kann es garnicht glauben wieviele das selbe Problem haben wie ich :-(
Ich habe diese blöden Dinger auch ständig, und fast immer an der gleichen Stelle in der Leistengegend.
Wurde auch schon 2 mal geschnitten, jetzt hab ich es wieder und bin diesmal auch zu einer Hautärztin, habe jetzt Salbe bekommen, ichtholan und ne Antibiotikasalbe, und im Januar bekomm ich eine Eigenblutbehandlung, ich hoffe das es Hilf!!
Liebe Grüße

----------


## britty

Ich hab auch schon seit einigen Jahren Probleme mit Abszessen...
Ich hab die seit ca. 2 Jahre und hatte bestimmt schon um die 50 Leistenabszesse und 10 Abszesse unter der Achsel... 
im Oktober war ich auch mal im Krankenhaus weil die Sache echt so schlimm wurde das ich keinen Schritt mehr tun konnte... naja zuerst gaben sie mir diese Zugsalbe die sowas von nichts gebracht hatte... dann schnitten sie den Abszess ein Stück mit nem skalpell auf und machten ne Spülung.... und wieder! nichts! dann sollte ich operiert werden.... was dann auch nicht gemacht worden ist: 
Begründung: wäre nicht nötig. 
Nun ja kaum war ich aus dem Krankenhaus draußen wuchs der Abszess schon wieder nach und ich konnte wieder nen bisschen eiter heraus drücken...  
Dann wurde es zum Dezember hin wieder total schlimm... bis ich dann am 01. Dezember operiert worden bin (quasi Notoperiert).... nun habe ich erstmal ein Loch in der leiste gehabt... 
ca 3  - 4 CM tief und dann auch noch mal vom durchmesser genau so groß...
ich glaueb sie hatten insgesamt nochmal 4 ml eiter mit raus... sicher bin ich mri aber nicht mehr... 
Nun ja nun musste sich mein ganzes gewebe von alleine aufbauen von unten nach oben wachsen...  
wir haben heute den 15 Januar und es ist immernoch nicht vollkommen verheilt...  
Aber ich habe die Hoffnung das es jetzt endlich schluss mit den Abszessen ist... 
bis jetzt bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit der OP aber ob das was für Leute ist mit schwachen nerven ist ne andere sache
weil das eine ganz schön eklige angelegenheit ist
also ich musste auch schon ein paar mal schlucken als ich das gesehen habe...

----------


## mon@

Oh man haben die dir echt alles rausgeschnitten? Das stelle ich mir sehr ekelig vor...hm ich habe mich mit den Abzessen solangsam abgefunden aber das habe ich ja schon geschrieben..Mein Freund sagt zwar immer geh zum Arzt aber das mache ich net weis wie ich die dinger so los werde ohne mir immer anhoeren zu muessen wir koennen nichts dran machen blaaa blaaa....
Ich wuensche dir dann viel erfolg mit deinem ''loch'' wenn ich das so sagen darf... 
und allen anderen auch alles gute

----------


## billchen

hallo zusammen....also ich hatte vor 5 jahren auch ein horror jahr was die dinger betrifft...bauch,po und innenschenkel waren betroffen..ich war 2x im krankenhaus wo ich jeweils 1 woche stationär war....die anderen konnten mit zugsalbe und betaisadonna behandelt werden....6 monate war ich krank geschrieben weil die wunden ja von innen nach außen abheilen musste....ich war echt total genervt und wußte nicht mehr was ich noch tun sollte..antibiotika hat ja auch nix geholfen.....kaum war eins weg war schon das nächste wieder da oder auch mehrere.....also und als ich dann eins auf der wange bekommen hatte bin ich mit einem kollegen zu dessen heilpraktier...
der hatte eine augendiagnose gemacht....ich weiß das viele nichts davon halten....aber er war echt meine letzte rettung...mir wurde dann irgend was gespritzt und mir wurde lymphaden,strumeel,und traumeel verschrieben..des weiteren wurde mir (für mich einleuchtend) erklärt das ich meine ernährung umstellen sollte..kein schweinefleisch denn das wäre die ursache...
ich habe dann die medikamente wie verordnet eingenommen und hab wirklich die ernährung umgestellt....die dinger sind bis heute (toi toi toi) nicht mehr aufgetaucht....
ich esse auch ab und zu wieder schweinefleisch aber wirklich nur selten....
hab auch schon von anderen leidensgenossen gehört welche auch beim heilpraktiker waren das deren körper übersäuert sein soll....
aber es ist wohl bei jedem einzelnen anders....mir hat der heilpraktiker auf jeden fall geholfen....
glg bille

----------


## Virusinchen

Hallo
habt Ihr Euch über Akne inversa schon informiert? Es ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung.
Ich würde jedem raten, sich auch mit dem Thema Jod zu befassen. 
Grüße
Virusinchen

----------


## Virusinchen

hier eine Seite:
unter Info / Download gibt es eine Menge Informationen: http://www.akne-inversa.de/

----------


## gamma

servus
seit jahren werde ich von diesen fiesen kleine biestern immer wieder mal heimgesucht ..
und nun bin ich eher zufällig auf so eine seite über heilpilze gestolpert
und dort stand ... Shiitake pilze  tun  was gegen abszesse
naja so ganz wollte ich das nicht glauben ;-)
aber im chinaladen um die ecke kaufte ich so nen beutel getrockneter shiitake pilze (ca2,50)   
und dann habe ich mir über den tag verteilt  3 so pilze unter mein happa gemischt..
(shiitake mit salami und käse auf toast überbacken ..lecker .... in ein sößken einbaut .. lecker ...  nur den wabbeligen pilz pur .. naja nicht so der hit ..)
und ich konnte es kaum glauben 
innerhalb von 24std wurde dieser abzess spürbar kleiner .. und nach weiteren 24std. war er weg
ohne schnippeln quetschen und vodoo 
 2 tage shiitake und das war es (und es war ein prachtkerl von abszess)
ok .. das hätte zufall sein können dachte ich mir
aber nach nen paar monaten bekam ich wieder so nen kleines scheisserle ... und da habe ich es direkt wieder mit dem shiitake versucht und peng weg war er
mein doc wollte und will es nicht glauben aber versucht es doch einfach mal selber!!
so nen beutel getrocknete shiitake im chinaladen kosten nicht die welt und sie schmecken sogar 
bin ja mal gespannt ob noch jemand damit erfog hat
gruß g
ps. ich bin kein pilze züchter und auch kein großhändler ..lach

----------


## mon@

haha das hoert sich ganz lustig an.. Pilze naja ich steh da net so drauf  und hab auch schon meine eigenen mittel um die dinger los zu werden.. hehe wie du sicherlich schon gelesen hast... hab auch nicht mehr so erg probleme damit.. 
bei mir liegt es auch viel an schweinefleisch essen und suessigkeiten...
und seid dem ich das ein wenig reduziert hab geht es auch wieder.. auch wenn hin und wieder was bilden will aber sofort die salbe drauf und am naechsten tag ist nichts mehr zu sehen... 
gruesse und ja viel erfolg noch mit den dingern

----------


## MIHAU

> *Hallo zusammen! 
> Mich plagt seit einigen Jahren immer wieder ein Abszeß in der linken Leistenregion, sehr unangenehm und sehr hartnäckig.  
> Gestern war ich dann damit wieder bei meiner lieben Hautärztin, die mir Fucicort-Creme und Clindamycin 150 aufgeschrieben hat. Aufmachen geht wohl nicht, weil der Abszeß noch keinen gelben Punkt hat. Ich bin da eigentlich ganz froh drüber. Sie sagte mir, man würde die heutzutage eh nicht mehr sofort aufmachen und dran rumschnippeln, außer halt, das Teil ist schon quittegelb. Ich soll nun das Antibiotika nehmen und die Creme drauftun, am besten mit Fixomull-Pflaster und Kompressen. Das geht aber leider nicht, da ich eine ausgeprägte Pflasterallergie habe und die Haut in dem Bereich durch den Abszeß rundum knallrot und gespannt ist, tut also auch ohne Pflaster schon gut weh. 
> Da ich da ja öfter mit zu tun habe, lasse ich nun das Fixomull weg, ebenso die Kompressen, weil die ohne Fixierung eh nicht dableiben, wo sie sollen.  
> Meine Hautärztin hat mich schon öfter mit meiner Beule gesehen, die ist auch voll nett, aber es muß doch irgendwas geben, daß dieses Ding irgendwann mal ganz weggeht!?? 
> Also Ihr Lieben, über Tips und Ratschläge - auch jetzt in der akuten Situation, aber auch zur (eventuellen?) Vorbeugung - bin ich sehr dankbar! 
> Viele Grüße, Andrea *

 Ich habe das auch gehabt, nur nicht lange warten!!! Ab zum Arzt!!!
Siehe meine Bilder die ich online eingestellt habe.
Gruß Micha

----------


## derif

Hallo Zusammen, 
nun lese ich seit mehreren wochen immer wieder im internet zum thema abzess und akne inversa und alle leiden - mich eingeschlossen.
ich habe diese erkrankung seit meinem 18 lebensjahr - damit schon elf jahre. zu anfang traten die entzündungen in großen abständen (2-4 jahre auf) erst in den letzten drei jahren nehmen die abstände ab. warum? gute frage, doch die im netz aufgeführten faktoren bleiben von euch bisher unbeleuchtet. gerade die interessieren mich, da ich diese erfülle. 
folgende faktoren stehen nach der recherche an oberer stelle:
-rauchen
-übergewicht
-enge kleidung (bedingt durch den vorangegangen punkt) 
vor sechs monaten hatte ich eine großflächige entzündung im leistenbereich. sobald sich der abzess abgekappselt hatte, wurde dieser komplet entfernt - nicht aufgeschnitten. die stelle wurde genäht. heute ist die entzündung weitläufiger und die gesamte narbe ist geschwollen. ich soll seit nun drei tagen eine zugsalbe auftragen und antibiotikum nehmen. nächste woche soll wieder operiert werden. ich bin ge(an)gespannt. von den schmerzen brauche ich nicht zu schreiben - das gequängel hebe ich lieber für meinen menschen in naher umgebung auf :-) 
meine fragen an euch. sind die oben genannten faktoren von euch - auch teilweise - erfüllt? 
ich werde nämlich diese punkte angehen... 
lieben gruß 
derif :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Derif,  
ist bei Dir zweifelsfrei die Diagnose Akne inversa gestellt worden? Wenn ja, dann wende Dich doch mal nach Heidelberg, da gibt es einen recht bekannten Professor, der die AI-Operationen durchführt. Im Netz solltest Du da genügend Infos drüber finden, ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, ob es das AI-Forum noch gibt.... 
Ich selbst habe gar keine Probleme mehr mit dem Abszeß in der Leistenregion, seit ich die Pille abgesetzt habe, es scheint da Zusammenhänge zu geben. Auch an anderer Stelle ist kein Abszeß mehr aufgetaucht. 
Ich wünsche Dir für Deine OP alles Gute!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Gemüser

Hallo Freunde,
mein Name ist ungewöhnlich, aber ich bin Gärtner und alle nennen mich so. Mein richtiger Name ist Thomas.
Nun ich bin auch ein Leidensgenosse. Bei mir hat es in der Pupertät angefangen und das schon über 30 Jahren. Inzwischen kann ich ganz gut damit umgehen. Meine Ärztin meinte es sei eine reumatische Veranlagung. Vielleicht besser so als in den Gelenken. Als Gärtner könnte ich da sowiso einpacken. Mein Vater und Opa hatten auch darunter zu leiden. Vielleicht ist es auch genetisch.
Zur Zeit habe ich wieder eine an der Peniswurzel. Unangenehme Stelle. Salben ist schwierig, weil man alles verwischt und kein Pflaster anbringen kann. Ich nehme Propolissalbe(Propolis- Kitharz von Bienen) Wirkt antibakteriel. Hat bis jetzt ganz gut geholfen. Voraussetzung ist daß man den Abzess rechtzeitig bemerkt.
Bis später Gemüser

----------


## Gemüser

Hallo Mona
suche mal bei deiner Verwandschaft wer solche Dinger schon einmal gehabt hat. Mein Vater und mein Opa hatten diese Dinger auch. Wenn das so ist, muß man damit leben. Ich habe mich damit abgefunden. Inzwischen kann ich ganz gut damit umgehen. Ich gehe auch nicht mehr zum Arzt. Dieses ewige rumgedoktere habe ich satt. Wichtig ist für mich: Hygiene, tägliche Kontrolle. Bei den ersten Anzeichen trage ich Propolissalbe auf. Propolis ist der Kitharz von Bienen. Damit desinfizieren sie ihren Bienenstock. Es ist ein natürliches Antibiotikum ohne Nebenwirkungen und bildet keine Resistenzen. Ich bin Imker und weiß wo von ich spreche. Da gibt es ein Buch über Apitherapie(apis - Biene)
Ich hoffe ich habe Dir weitergeholfen
Grüße vom Schwabenland Thomas

----------


## Stephne

Hallo
Auch ich bin von wiederkehrenden Abszessen betroffen. Ich freu mich hier  ein Forum gefunden zu haben, auch wenn der Anlass mies ist.
Vor etwa 2 Jahren hatte ich die ersten 2, einen links, einen rechts. Der  rechte wurde komplett rausgeschnitten und ist soweit recht schnell und  gut verheilt. Der linke war laut Chirurg nicht so schlimm. Er hielt sich  aber hartnäckig, schwoll mal an und war mal ganz weg. Das ging 2 Jahre  lang etwa so. Nun hatte er sich wieder richtig entzündet. Rechts hatte  ich auch viele Monate lang einen Knubbel, direkt neben der Narbe. Der  war nun auch richtig angeschwollen. Da ich übergewichtig bin werden die  Stellen wohl auch stets belastet und das ich gerne Fahrrad fahre ist  wohl auch nicht sehr zuträglich. Meine Gyn verschrieb mir Myristica. Das sind homöop. Streukügelchen.  Ich hatte sie im Netz bestellt, weil die so viel billiger zu bekommen  sind. Sie sollen dabei helfen, den Abszess zu eröffnen und das  funktioniert wirklich gut. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Eine Zeit lang war  auch mal alles weg. Bis jetzt eben. Sie kommen auch immer an den selben  Stellen wieder. Eure Posts machen mir leider keinen Mut das alles  irgendwann durchgestanden zu haben. Aber ich werde demnächst mal zum  Hautarzt gehen und auch diese Akne inversa ansprechen. Aber die Aussicht  auf weitere OPs etc. mein Leben lang ist echt mies. Ich werd wohl nicht  drumrumkommen eine Menge in meinem Leben zu verändern, wenn es stimmt,  was ich so gelesen habe. Rauchen einstellen, wenig Zucker, abnehmen. Das  will ich alles sowieso, aber nun noch schneller, wenn es wirklich  Abhilfe schaffen sollte. Ich werde berichten, wenn sich was ergeben hat.  Ansonsten möchte ich noch mein Mitgefühl für euch alle ausdrücken, ich  hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass so viele Leute betroffen sind. Abszesse an  dieser Stelle sind ja auch nichts, worüber man mal eben mit den Kollegen  schnackt. Auch in der Apotheke werd ich hilflos und mitleidig  angeguckt, dort konnte man mir bisher keine Erfahrungsberichte von  Betroffenen liefern. Also uns allen gute Besserung!

----------


## Stubätiger

Liebe Andrea 
Ich kenne dieses leidige Thema nur zu gut.... Hast du in der Zwischenzeit etwas gefunden was hilft? 
Es ist unglaublich, wie viele Leidensgenossen sich hier gemeldet haben, nur leider habe ich bei all den Erfahrungsberichten, *DIE ANTWORTEN der Fachkundigen* vermisst! Gibt es denn wirklich niemand, der des Rätsels Lösung kennt? 
Ich habe nun schon alles (ausser dem chirurgischen Eingriff) durch, zusätzlich leide ich nun auch noch an Nebenwirkungen der Antibiotikatherapien, suuuper... 
Nun bin ich 30 Jahre alt, wenn es so weiter geht, sieht meine Intimregion bald aus wie ein explodiertes Minenfeld. 
Nun gut, ich wünsche allen betroffenen viel Kraft, und den lieben Ärzten möchte ich noch etwas auf den Weg geben: wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, was am besten hilft, dann sagt es und gebt nicht einfach irgend ein Medi mit. Ihr verdient an unseren Krankheiten, unsere Genesung scheint euch egal zu sein. Das nervt!

----------


## dirkdiggler

Meine Erfahrungen dazu: Frühzeitig zum Arzt gehen. Mit meinem 2. Abszess war ich in einer "Hinterhofpraxis". Die Verkapselung hatte etwa 2 Eurostück größe, wurde eröffnet und zugenäht. Da die Wunde unter der Achsel war und zu dieser Zeit hochsommerliche Temperaturen herrschten entzündete sich das ganze natürlich und musste wieder geöffnet werden. Daraus habe ich für mich gelernt. Wenn ich so eine Verkapselung bekomme beobachte ich sie sehr genau. Auch taste ich meinen Körper regelmäßig ab um die Dinger früh zu erkennen. Sobald auch nur der geringste Schmerz da ist gehe ich ins Krankenhaus und lass mir das Ding unter Vereisung öffnen. Die Vergangenheit hat gelehrt, das zu langes Warten zu viel Gewebe einschmelzen lässt. Wird es frühzeitig geöffnet, sieht man den Schnitt nach ein paar Wochen garnicht mehr. 
Der letze wurde 4 Tage vor meinem Maledivenurlaub aufgestochen und war im Anfangsstadium etwa Erbsengroß. Ich habe darauf bestanden den öffnen zu lassen und konnte somit im Urlaub doch noch baden gehen. So kleine Abszesse im Frühstadium will eigentlich kein Chirurg öffnen. Aber warum?! Lohnt es sich nicht? Ich habe so schon 2 Stück erfolgreich loswerden können. Von meinen ersten habe ich natürlich Krater am Körper, eben genau weil ich zu lange gewartet habe und das Gewebe sich zu Eiter eingeschmolzen hat.
Das sind nur meine Erfahrungen. Aber ich persönlich bin auch von der Theorie bezüglich Schweinefleischkonsum überzeugt.

----------


## Stubätiger

Aufschneiden lassen habe ich die Abszesse natürlich auch schon, mir wurde nur vorgeschlagen, das Narbengewebe chirurgisch entfernen zu lassen. Das Niederschmetternde ist, das die "Knubbel" dann halt direkt neben dem Schnitt, oder auch an einer ganz anderen neue Stelle kommen. Ergo, nützt weder das Aufschneiden noch die operative Entfernung nachhaltig etwas!
Es ist ja eine schöne Idee, die ganze Problematik mit dem Verzicht von Schweinefleisch lösen zu wollen. Wenn es funktionieren würde, wieso hast Du denn noch Rezidive? Oder alle anderen die hier geschrieben haben?
Spannend finde ich den Zusammenhang mit den Hormonen. War schon mal jemand bei einem Endokrinologen in diesem Zusammenhang?

----------

